# help with choosing a new tank



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 10 gallon planted tank but I want to get a bigger tank. I live in an apartment so 30gall would fit very well. 

I plan on setting up a dirt tank with DIY CO2. I would like to have a good light source too. 

plants i want to have are:

vals
amazon sword
crypt wendtii 
dwarf sag
moss
stem plants (rotala and the likes)
floaters (duckweed, amazon frogbit etc)


but i don't know what option to go with.

Option 1.

by everything separately 

30 gallon tank (big al)
24' extendable odyssea T5HO light fixture (aquatraders)
Aqua Clear 50 (MOPS)
150watt heater (vis-therm) (MOPS)

total cost~ $200

Option 2

30 gallon tetra kit from big all

total cost ~ $150 

I'm confused because that kit tank has single T8 light so i don't know if that will provide enough light for good growth. I read somewhere that Tetra whisper ex is not great filter. I don't want to buy the kit and then spend more money replacing the parts. The other options seems good but I've read mixed reviews about odyssea fixtures.

I'm not in a hurry so I appreciate any input guys.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The largest difference I can see is the light fixture; a single T8 bulb is not really a lot of lighting.

The T5HO setup, however, may be too much lighting, given the non-demanding nature of the plants you are trying to grow. Is it a single or dual bulb fixture?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

T5HO will be dual light but from what i read, the reflectors or stock bulbs aren't that great. I can reduce the photo period to 5hrs a week or less than that. I also plan on having duckweed so that should reduce the amount of light hits the bottom right?

this is the light im looking at
www.aquatraders.com/24-inch-2x24W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52121p.htm


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't buy the Tetra kit. That's what I went with for my 20-gallon (first tank ever), and it's not worth it.

1. The light sucks, period. When I bought a 36W PC, it was the best purchase I ever made.

2. The filter sucks. Loud, big, and ugly. You can't even put a decent pre-filter on the intake because of its oval shape. The bristles are supposed to be a good biomedia in theory. In practice, they get clogged by gunk and turn into a nitrate factory.

3. The heater is preset, which can be inconvenient at times. When I wanted to treat for ICH, I had to go buy a new heater.

I think you have the right idea for your first option. Most of the plants you listed, aside from rotala, will do fine in low-moderate light. A 2 bulb T5HO should be more than enough.

If you want to have a nice looking aquascape, however, consider investing in a canister filter and a set of glass lily pipes. Those would look much better than a HOB.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply solarz

I can upgrade to canister filter later on as i don't want to put 100+ dollar into that right now.

I know about aqua trader but is there any other place i can get economy light fixtures?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

GAT said:


> Thanks for the reply solarz
> 
> I can upgrade to canister filter later on as i don't want to put 100+ dollar into that right now.
> 
> I know about aqua trader but is there any other place i can get economy light fixtures?


The best place I can think of is the forums. I've see 24" T5HOs up for sale some times, but you'll have to wait for a good opportunity.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks! 

I'll keep an eye on this forum for sure.

is there any other forums that i should know of?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope, I only come to this one.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

www.pricenetwork.ca is another good one. click on classifieds and then aquarium.

This site is laid out nicer though. You'll see a lot of familiar names on both sites


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ever thought of getting a custom acrylic one, I have a guy who makes them cheep, if you want gimme a size you want n I can get a quote.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not interested in acrylic tank atm.

I am bit confused about lighting. I was thinking about getting 24' extendable dual T5 odyssea fixture. I'm reading that its not great about people have issues with the fixture. I looked at 30' T5 fixtures at big al but they are expensive but im not if they are worth the money

Here is my question:

I am looking for a low to medium light fixture for 29 gallon tank (length/width will be 30'). what is better 
48 watt Odyssea setup or 
48 watt aquatic life or
48 watt current usa or 
62 watt coralife

price wise, odyssea is about $70 but others are $150+ tax. However, Odyssea bulbs are 24' while others are actually 30' (coralife is 30"for sure). I'm just confused I would like to know what you guys think.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude, get a rimless tank. Aquatic Kingdom has some nice ones in stock for decent prices, or visit this store in Mark's Ham: http://www.aquainspiration.com/


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Dude, get a rimless tank. Aquatic Kingdom has some nice ones in stock for decent prices, or visit this store in Mark's Ham: http://www.aquainspiration.com/


Kooka, thats going to cost more though, compare to $50 for 30 gallon at big al. 
I'm going to PM you about the plants, I got lights for the 10gallon tank i have.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

GAT said:


> Kooka, thats going to cost more though, compare to $50 for 30 gallon at big al.


I know that you're looking for a 200$ budget, but choosing an aquarium is like choosing a piece of furniture. You can go with a 200$ couch from Walmart, or a 3000$ ensemble from the Brick.

My advice is, just like furniture, if you plan on keeping it for a long time, consider spending more on it.

Compare these two tanks:



















If you think the rimmed tank is just as nice as the rimless, then go ahead and save yourself some money.

If you think the rimless tank is definitely nicer, ask yourself how much extra you'd be willing to pay to have a more beautiful tank for the years to come.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Rimless look very nice and i would like to get that sometime in the future. However, I don't think I want to spend that much right now, when i settle down for good i will think about getting that, fairly big one too. 

What are your opinions on the light fixtures?


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

I am currently using a 24" odyssey T5HO 4 tube fixture over my 60cm AI rimless tank. I agree, the bulbs are shitty, but it does work. At 6h photoperiod, there are no more green water problems, plants grow healthy..although, I am having issues with getting red colour. It may be due to the crappy reflector and bulbs. In the future, I may get some geissemann midday bulbs, but for now I think its fine. I think its worth the money.

Btw.. I have a spare 18" 4 tube T5HO from odyssey that I initially bought which I can sell to you if you are interested. I only used it for a couple of days while I was getting my newer 24" fixture.


----------

